# Most Influential Band of All Time



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate Husker Du. I'm not a huge fan of theirs but _everybody _has copied their sound.
Husker Du begat the Pixies begat Nirvana and pretty much every band in the last 20 years owes something to Nirvana.
This song came out in like 1982. Waaaay ahead of it's time:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I would have to say The Beatles, listing mainstream bands. The Ramones also had a major influence on a lot of big bands, even though they aren't a household name.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love punk rock but hate the Ramones. Always have.
I take that back, I love _some_ punk rock but hate the Ramones and the Clash and the Sex Pistols.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

And yeah, I suppose overall the Beatles would be most influential.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The beatles gets my vote. However I am a metal head and the most influential band in that department is Black Sabbath.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

MJ, you are joking right?

That may not be considered music. I hear a lot of banging, fast lyrics and and effort to fill every second with fast noise emitted from some instruments.

Just because "everybody" copies something doesn't make it good, artist in a good way or even pleasant.

You are joking right?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

M_J said:


> I love punk rock but hate the Ramones. Always have.
> I take that back, I love _some_ punk rock but hate the Ramones and the Clash and the Sex Pistols.


I dont like them much either, but they did have an influence on the past 15 years of rock and roll.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> MJ, you are joking right?
> 
> That may not be considered music. I hear a lot of banging, fast lyrics and and effort to fill every second with fast noise emitted from some instruments.
> 
> ...


Didn't say it was pleasant, said it was "influential". If everyone for 30 years copies something it's influential.
And I really, really like that song, actually.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would have to say the Beatles. It's amazing what just 3 chords can do.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> MJ, you are joking right?
> 
> That may not be considered music. I hear a lot of banging, fast lyrics and and effort to fill every second with fast noise emitted from some instruments.
> 
> ...


Didn't say it was pleasant, said it was "influential". If everyone for 30 years copies something it's influential.
And I really, really like that song, actually.








[/quote]

Sorry. That is what makes life interesting. Different tastes. How boring would life be without variety.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, being tone deaf isn't a big deal is it? Ha, just kidding.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> MJ, you are joking right?
> 
> That may not be considered music. I hear a lot of banging, fast lyrics and and effort to fill every second with fast noise emitted from some instruments.
> 
> ...


Didn't say it was pleasant, said it was "influential". If everyone for 30 years copies something it's influential.
And I really, really like that song, actually.








[/quote]

Sorry. That is what makes life interesting. Different tastes. How boring would life be without variety.
[/quote]

I thought that song was great. And extremely influential based on when it was recorded.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

That's a great question, because there is really no single correct answer, that can be empirically proven. And while some answers are not even in the same zip code as correct, Most can at least generate some level of support and hopefully at least, some form of discussion other than namecalling and other general unpleasantness.

But if one wants to really stretch the definition of "Band" to it's absurd limits, one could reasonably argue that almost all forms of modern music derive a substantial portion of their structure and form from Johan Sebastian Bach's Concerti. The formal structures of the Three movement concerto with their different but related themes are still reflected in almost all modern music's intro, bridge and chorus. The progression from major chords to the augmented minor chords of the 7 and 9 bar blues, are clearly evident from the delta blues of Sonny Boy Williamson, to the British invasion of the Rolling Stones , to the power rock of Led Zeppelin.

But, back to the question at hand, If we are discussing modern "bands" and considering their influence on other bands and the entire body of modern music after them, as opposed to simply the bands individual popularity and sales, I would have to seriously consider The Yardbirds as a contender. They not only trained and introduced 3 of the most innovative and copied guitarists of all time, but also developed the tools and techniques that made the electric guitar the definitive musical instrument of the last half century. Anybody who plays almost any music with a "band" anywhere uses reverb, distortion, overdrive and feedback as the basic building blocks of their "sound" without realizing that those were all introduced and popularized by The Yardbirds and it's members.

The Yardbirds influence spreads throughout most branches of modern music, from the more traditional blues rock of Clapton, to the Heaviest Metal inspired largely by Jimmy Page, to the Jazz and Psychedelics Jeff Beck pioneered. While the Beatles were themselves hugely successful as a band, their direct legacy died a slow and painful death in the saccharine commercial pop of the early 70's, and while Sabbath are still often sited as an influence, their direct musical offspring eventually staggered off to debase itself into the musical masturbationary mess of speed metal and amphetamines.

While the mainstream music industry has almost entirely moved off into the easily manufactured and controlled **** that is (c)rap and Hip Hop and teenie bopping dance numbers, The structural elements and forms perfected and recorded by Bach, and incubated in the heat and humidity of the Delta still breathe and grind on a thousand stages and recording studio's today.

YMMV, of course


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome post JSkeen.

Did you ever write for Rolling Stone ?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Awesome post JSkeen.
> 
> Did you ever write for Rolling Stone ?


No, I'm just about half stoned, and my ADD meds haven't worn off quite yet, so my fingers are typing faster than my brain can keep up with them. Life is good.

Music history and theory have always intrigued me. I can barely blow an open G on a harmonica, but I have worked as a touring gaffer and rigger, as well as set up concert soundboards and done some studio engineering in the past. Those of us who can't play, occasionally go to engineering school and end up working as roadies for minimum wage (plus fringe benefits) for a while anyway.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Most influential band ......... THERA-BAND!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only rock music geek.
I should ammend my original statement to be "most influential band in my lifetime", because it was late when I posted it and that was the only frame of reference I could come up with.
Chuck Berry invented rock 'n roll, the Beatles defined it and Husker Du gave it an "alternative" which has become a standard.

Yeah, Theraband (or their cockney counterpart Feraband) is pretty good too!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, now we're talking another love of mine! There are only 3 types of music I hate,Rap, Country and Opera-with Rap being by far the worst ,most useless media that was ever invented. Most Inluential band of all time?-Guys you have to go Beatles. I'm no huge fan of theirs, I like the heavier stuff ( Who,Zep,Dokken, Triumph, Asia,Ratt etc,) but the beatles changed the world, not only music. They were beyond influential. Culture changes in countries were attributed to them. Laws were rewrote because of them! Look at their recording stats! I can't think of any other band that had what they had. Stones my come close just based on longevity.Tough call but the Fab 4 get my vote! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Man, now we're talking another love of mine! There are only 3 types of music I hate,Rap, Country and Opera-with Rap being by far the worst ,most useless media that was ever invented. Most Inluential band of all time?-Guys you have to go Beatles. I'm no huge fan of theirs, I like the heavier stuff ( Who,Zep,Dokken, Triumph, Asia,Ratt etc,) but the beatles changed the world, not only music. They were beyond influential. Culture changes in countries were attributed to them. Laws were rewrote because of them! Look at their recording stats! I can't think of any other band that had what they had. Stones my come close just based on longevity.Tough call but the Fab 4 get my vote! Flatband


I am going to walk behind Gary at the ECST with a giant boombox on my should blasting the most hideous rap i can find!!!!

... kidding of course.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have always felt Bill Haley and the Comets were very much the start of Rock in America.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

LONG LIVE ROCK!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

MJ said:
_"Chuck Berry invented rock 'n roll, the Beatles defined it and Husker Du gave it an "alternative" which has become a standard."_

With all due respect, you couldn't be more wrong. Chuck Berry didn't invent Rock and Roll. The Beatles were more pop than Rock. And who the f... ever even heard of Husker Du????

Most influential bands in my opinion: Beatles, Stones, Led Zep, Sabbath, Nirvana. And Blondie was the best punk band.
But the Beatles overshadow everybody. Like Gary, I'm not a big fan, but it's undeniable.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> And who the f... ever even heard of Husker Du????
> 
> Most influential bands in my opinion: Beatles, Stones, Led Zep, Sabbath, *Nirvana*. And Blondie was the best punk band.
> But the Beatles overshadow everybody. Like Gary, I'm not a big fan, but it's undeniable.


Lots of people who ended up making lots of music. Including Nirvana. There would be no "Nirvana Sound" without Husker Du, a fact which Kurt Cobain would heartily acknowledge, were he still able. Cobain said "Smells Like Teen Sprirt" was "basically just a Pixies ripoff", in fact he said it all the time. The Pixies were primarily influenced by Husker Du.
I've already admitted that "most influential of all time" is overshooting the mark. I hadn't expected alot of people to have heard of them, I was just feelin' it the other night and thought I'd point it out.
And while I'm here...
I think the 'Stones had at least as much influence as the Beatles and Led Zepplin is pretty much a cover band that doesn't give credit to the original artists until they get sued.
And Blondie as best punk band... ummm... boy, that Chalice sure is a great design!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"And Blondie as best punk band... ummm... boy, that Chalice sure is a great design!"

... Well, I don't know, but since you say you like punk but hate all the major punk bands . . .?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> "And Blondie as best punk band... ummm... boy, that Chalice sure is a great design!"
> 
> ... Well, I don't know, but since you say you like punk but hate all the major punk bands . . .?


Very "punk rock" of me, no?








I like alot of newer stuff including NOFX, Bad Religion, Streetlight Manifesto, Lagwagon, Bouncing Souls and stuff like that. The older stuff has a whole different sound that never appealed to me.


----------



## triville36 (Dec 14, 2011)

i'll say it's queen


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to agree Bill Hailey and the Comets.....
following that
The Who
Cream
Pink Floyd
Zepplin
Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars


----------

